# Any good sites near Rutland Water



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello All 
Can anyone recommend a camp site near Rutland Water. 
We would like to be able to cycle or walk to the lake with two young children if possible. 
Thanks in advance. 
James


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi James

There is a lovely CL on the south side of the lake set in the grounds of a large house, easy cycling distance to the water.

>>>CL<<<

Jim


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the super fast reply. I don't suppose you know the name of it?
James


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

see the edit ..lol

and the details

Address -
R E J Boyle
Bisbrooke Hall
Uppingham
Oakham
LE15 9ES
England

Telephone -
(01572) 821288

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

